# Are Grill Grates any Good



## sqwib (May 21, 2010)

Has anyone tried these out?








saw them on Amazing Ribs website, click below


*Amazing Ribs*


----------



## caveman (May 21, 2010)

I can't say that I have.  They look like a decent tool for grilling but I don't see the need, *for myself*, to use them for smoking.  I suppose it depends on the person who wants to use it.  We all like toys, now don't we?


----------



## hounds51 (May 21, 2010)

I just ordered 2. There cheaper at thier website. 
Now I can grill chicken and make pizza on the grill. 
You can even grill and smoke!!!


----------



## ak1 (May 22, 2010)

I've done all  that without


----------



## stl-rich (Jul 4, 2010)

They aren't too useful for smoking, but for grilling they lay down some FINE grill marks on your food.

I bought them, I use them, I enjoy them


----------



## meateater (Jul 5, 2010)

A grill on top of  grill? I don't see the purpose.


----------



## ryanhoelzer (Jul 5, 2010)

Seems like they might help dissipate heat.  I'd bet they would cut down on flareups and keep direct flame from the meat.


----------



## sqwib (Jul 6, 2010)

ryanhoelzer said:


> Seems like they might help dissipate heat.  I'd bet they would cut down on flareups and keep direct flame from the meat.


From what I read, thats what they do by design, but wanted to hear first had experience.

Not sure if the correct word would be dissipate, but they are supposed to help cooking, you loose a lot of heat through he grills, guess it would sort of be like putting a cast iron skillet on the grates, it gets pretty hot.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 6, 2010)

Now it might cut down on flare ups but WHY??? A grill grate is the same thing isn't it??? Now maybe you could flip it and use it for a flat top griddle maybe but why not just use the grill grates and save your pennies.


----------



## ak1 (Jul 6, 2010)

stl-rich said:


> They aren't too useful for smoking, but for grilling they lay down some FINE grill marks on your food.
> 
> I bought them, I use them, I enjoy them


Don't the grates that come with your BBQ do the same?


----------



## sqwib (Jul 6, 2010)

AK1 said:


> Don't the grates that come with your BBQ do the same?


No, according to this review,

_GrillGrates are sold in interlocking sections and sit on top of your current grill's grates. The hard anodized aircraft grade aluminum rail tops are flat and wide and make perfect dark crunchy grill marks where the contact the food and cook it by conduction. Because there is much less space for heat to escape than with wire grates, heat is trapped below and builds. As a result, the base can get very hot and the aluminum alloy distributes the heat evenly across the cooking surface eliminating hot spots. The bottom plate becomes the main heat source which is now only a fraction of an inch below the food further amplifying the radiant heat cooking. This is the same concept behind the new expensive infrared cooking systems on the market. The heat also wraps around the edges creating convection when the lid is closed._

_









The base blocks flareups and helps prevent burning. As a result, meats brown beautifully, and you get really crispy chicken skin without scorching. Juices drip into the valleys between the rails where they are vaporized and the vapors penetrate the meat enhancing flavor. The holes in the base allow some juices through where they burn, and smoke and combustion gases travel up through the holes to reach the food adding more superb flavors. The bottom plate even keeps asparagus and other small foods from falling into the fire._

I am wondering if they would benefit cooking steaks, not to concerned about burgers.


----------



## ak1 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sounds like snake oil to me.


----------



## mossymo (Jul 6, 2010)

I would welcome a showdown with a box of random ribeyes using judges (the general public) for comparison between this method of making steaks and using the reverse sear method. I am far from wealthy, but I would delve myself in a wager that would win. Make it interesting; no salt, no pepper, no marinade, just bare naked out of the box steaks.


----------



## hounds51 (Jul 16, 2010)

Update on Grill Grates.

I have been using them all summer long, and they are fantastic! Made Grilled fish, hamburger, steak and even hotdogs. The downside is that there a pain to clean.


----------



## sqwib (Jul 16, 2010)

Hounds51 said:


> Update on Grill Grates.
> 
> I have been using them all summer long, and they are fantastic! Made Grilled fish, hamburger, steak and even hotdogs. The downside is that there a pain to clean.


How are they for searing, that would be the main reason for me to get them.


----------



## bodbob (Jun 27, 2015)

SQWIB,

Searing is what they do best. Grill Grates actually get way hotter than the grills that come with your BBQ and they produce excellent grill marks. Thicker cuts of meat should be reverse seared using indirect heat till you have like 115 (for beef) degree's internal, then crank up the burners and sear with the grill grates to finiish them. I bought a set for my Big Green Egg and just bought another set for my gas grill. You'll like em! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





BB

BTW no affiliation....


----------



## msuiceman (Jul 5, 2015)

I cook a lot of lamb chops, and because of the amount of fat, they can lead to some nasty flare-ups (especially if the collection part of my grill is dirty as it has actually even caught the fat on fire once or twice now). I might buy a section as a trial on my weber summit. if they work i'll but another section or two.


----------



## hollowpoint1911 (Jul 6, 2015)

MSUICEMAN said:


> I cook a lot of lamb chops, and because of the amount of fat, they can lead to some nasty flare-ups (especially if the collection part of my grill is dirty as it has actually even caught the fat on fire once or twice now). I might buy a section as a trial on my weber summit. if they work i'll but another section or two.


I picked up 4 sections of Grill Grates last month and I like them a lot for grilling (never used it for smoking purposes). I have a Weber gas grill that is susceptible to flare ups when I cook ribeyes, short ribs, 20-30% fat burgers. The Grill Grates have made all of that a LOT more manageable. I've had to cook at other people's places with cheap grills that heat unevenly and these grates really help to even things out. I was *really *skeptical before ordering, but now I'm really glad I did. FWIW, I run the 17 3/8" length since I replace my Weber cast iron grates with them. When I cook at other people's places, I put them on top of the existing grates.


----------



## rkonrad45 (Oct 22, 2015)

They are FANTASTIC! They do exactly what they claim on their website. Raise the temperature up to 200 degrees hotter than the standard grates.

And flare ups are almost non-existent!


----------



## ak1 (Oct 23, 2015)

Wow! 200 degrees hotter? Must be made of some magic element.


----------



## rkonrad45 (Oct 26, 2015)

Must be a "magic element" since my digital laser thermometer shows that it does exactly that!


----------

